# Air chuck for presta valves..



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there such a thing as an air chuck for air compressors that is for presta valves? It gets to be a pita to keep moving the adapter when I am filling more then just my bike.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

TBaGZ said:


> Is there such a thing as an air chuck for air compressors that is for presta valves? It gets to be a pita to keep moving the adapter when I am filling more then just my bike.


http://www.prestaflator.com/

Or, act like you are in this for the exercise, and use a floor pump.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Pick up an "air-bob" that has a dual head. 

FWIW, they are spendy and I just picked up a floor pump I could take with me to events for airing up pre-ride for less money. Plus I don't have to turn on the compressor every time I need a few psi in my tires.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

well my compressor has a large tank and holds 150 psi for a pretty long time.. only run it like once a week

I will have to look into both of these.. Thanks


----------



## loudog (Jul 22, 2008)

the prestaflator works very well. love mine.


----------



## SBK (Jul 12, 2009)

Prestaflator or equivalent is a great setup. You can build your own with a Harbor Freight tire inflator ($8) and a Presta chuck ($6) for about $15. Chop off the schrader chuck and use the Presta chuck + hose clamp. Works super. Mine has an earlier version of the Harbor Freight trigger inflator setup that looks identical to the Prestaflator, including the rubberized gauge "armor."


----------

